# Dark bump on eyelid



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June had one come up rather quickly, and it's touching the eye. Both the vet and I feel it needs removed. Blood work started today, and on Monday I'll pick a date to have it removed, along with having her spayed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have seen a lot of dogs with these dark bumps around their eyes??? I would be very interested to know what it is, mole, wart, fungus etc. 
I sure hope the removal goes easy and completely... 
Little June is going to wonder why her tummy feels so bad when it was just a little bump on her eye


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This one is growing rapidly, and in two weeks time it went to touching her eye. Most aren't cancerous, but I don't want it to cause abrasions to her cornea. 
She is six now, and I made the decision 3 years ago that I was never going to breed her. This just made it a good time, where she only has to be sedated once.
I've had people begged for a pup out of her, due to her temperament. I feel she's not the whole package. She has all the natural talent in the field a person could ask for, but lacks drive. 
She's my spoiled momma's girl out of the bunch.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending lots of prayers to the both of you. Please keep us apprised of what happens. Blessings.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June is scheduled for Tuesday morning. Any sedation always makes me a little on edge, even though I know she's in good hands. Just hoping my family is not to mad at me. The whole time I was making the appointment, I kept thinking there was something else I should be doing on that date. I didn't cross-reference with the calendar, and only realized what I had done after hanging up the phone. The 15th is a daughter's birthday, and my wedding anniversary.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TR... Take it as a really good omen!!!


Only really great things happen on that date!!

POSITIVELY Yours... Tkn :-*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June, and I stopped by the park for a short on leash walk, before going to the vet. A walk in a new place always cheers her up. She had not been a happy camper missing her 7 AM treat, and why I moved her water bowl. A lot of Rooing in protest before we left the house.
The vet let me go back with her, and she leaned her weight on me as the sedation started to take effect. As she relaxed even more she laid on the table, with me rubbing her. Her eyes closed, and that was the sign it was time for me to leave. I gave her a kiss on the head, and headed out the door. That was at 9:30 this morning, and I've already received a call that everything went well, and she is out of surgery.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June is back home, groggy and resting. I was going to take a picture of her, but she wants to rest in her crate. Maybe a little later she will feel more social.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad she's ok!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad to hear that as well? Do they have to do a biopsy now? Please keep us informed -keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Amen to the ides of march...
Glad all is well, June will be as good as new in a few days, and never know what hit her.. 
just a little re-route in the game of life... I sincerely pray her eye bump is just a small insignificance reason for her to get a hysterectomy!!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I too think of the Ides of March. I sincerely hope that all goes well. Thanks for the response.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cuddlebug
Most of the time I opt for normal surgery, and have tissue sent to a lab. They look at the cells that make up the growth, and check for clean margins. With the location, and size of this one, we chose Cryosurgery. That only means it was frozen off. Due to the makeup of the bump, it immediately disintegrated upon itself. The tissue underneath looks good, and normal. 

June did have a tough night, and refused to leave her crate all evening. She also would not eat (chicken and rice made just for her) or drink. When it got late I used a syringe to have her take small amounts of water. I crated the other dogs before going to bed, and left Junes crate open. She came to my bedroom around 10 pm, and slept with me. Around midnight she started heavy panting, and I tried to comfort her. It was clear she was uncomfortable, so I started her pain meds early, and she did take some water. This morning she is still in my bedroom, but did eat a scrambled egg. With her starting to eat and drink again, and holding it down, I think she's going to be fine. Maybe just a little more spoiled than normal.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am very grateful that you took the time to personally respond. Some extra cuddles for St. Patrick's Day won't hurt ;D!

A complete recovery and best wishes is my Holy Week wish for you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After 2 days of June mostly staying in my bedroom, and having her food brought to her. Prima Donna is back to joining the rest of the family. She is healing nicely, and starting to slightly protest always being on lead outside. Squirrels need chasing, and she can't wait to get back to giving them a run for their money.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She has such pretty coloring! I know lots of people prefer the dark rust coloring, but I really love the lighter shades.  Glad she is feeling better!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you.
I have to say I like both. June has her mothers build, and her fathers coloring.
Her mother (1st pictured below) would be considered red, and her father with her coloring.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is where we are on the eye healing, and using antibiotics ointment on it 2x daily


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

My what a noble and delicate looking beauty. William Weimaraner should be adding her, other Vizslas and GSPs to his art portfolio ! 8)


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I mean Wegman this smartphone has a mind of its own ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I caught June sliding her face on the carpet, and it removed the scab (that was healing) on her eyelid. I had to ditch the blowup collar, and now she's wearing the cone of shame.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor thing! These Vizslas sure can shimmy their way around when they want to against the odds. 
That's why I nickname them "The Houdini of hounds! " 

But June must get well. Hopefully soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She will be fine, and gets her stitches out in two days. This is the look I get when she's wearing the cone.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is one "Reeelly" big cone, to bad it doesn't have a ruffle around it, she would look like Queen Elizabeth!! 
Her eyes are telling me, that she only rubbed her face on the carpet because her eye itched!! She didn't mean to wipe the scab off!
gee mom :'(

From the photo, though, it looks like her surgery was a real success, her eye looks great!!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

She will be eager for hugs and treats! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes it is, really, really big.
I put one on her, that should have been her size. Then clever June tried to rub her face on the arm of the sofa, by lining it up just right. I wouldn't feel to bad for her, as she is my spoiled one out of the bunch. Its been like having a toddler in the house, and I don't remember Lucy or Cash being half the trouble that Junes been.
She gets plenty of out of the cone time when I can be right there with her, and on leash walks. She has also been sleeping in my bed at night minus the cone. Her head on my pillow, with my arm around her, so I can make sure she doesn't lick her stitches, or rub her eye. The cone is so big she would bump into things. Now she has me putting a hand on it to guide her though the house. If I don't and she bumps into something, she will stand one spot and roo for me.
Did I mention June is spoiled.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

We would "roo" too, I'd we had to wear such things ;D. I am glad she is cuddling with you at night. Such a sweetpea!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vet check and Junes stitches aren't quite ready to come out.
Looks like cone of shame until Monday.
We had planned a family Easter get away, and boarding the dogs for the weekend. Guess she gets to go with us.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Lucky girl ;D don't let her chase the Eastern Bunny!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I meant Easter Bunny # Dratted typos#


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No swimming for her, but running in the waters edge. 

Bunny still safe and sound in the dunes.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Good Girl and Congratulations!


----------

